# Preparing pheasant for the pot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I got these two from the fatherinlaw


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hawk, we used to have chickens when I was growing up. I had to kill, pluck. and gut one before school most days. I used to dunk the bird in hot water for a few minutes before plucking which made the feathers come out right easy and very cleanly. Ever tried that?

That pheasant looks looks meaty and delicious, mate. Never had any myself.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes seen it done but never tried it, It looks quite efficient I suppose it's what your used to I quite like this way, By the way my Grandad used to keep chickens I was about ten at the time around 40 years ago,It may seem a bit cruel but at the time this is what he used to do. take the chicken break it's wing and throw it in the tool shed it would flap around bashing itself on the tools and other objects in the shed eventually it would die, His belief was it tenderised the bird ready for eating, I'm not so sure about that though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hawk, I don't know if I'm supposed to laugh at that or not, but I bursted out laughing when I read it.

But it's not funny, I know that


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good vid of you doing a bird ! ... i liked to watch it


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Dunking in hot water first good idea, seen it done but never thought of trying that.


----------

